# Shivering chick



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

My son got in his frizzle Cochin chicks this week on Thursday and there is one chick that just shivers constantly. It's not cold because there is a heat lamp and they all are running around contentedly eating, drinking, exploring, etc. At first I tried warming it up by holding it under the lamp since it refuses to stay there on its own and whenever I hold it, it seems to shake less, but that's about it and as soon as it's down again, it takes off shivering away. Could there be some neurological issue with it? Will it eventually die or is there a chance it could outgrow it? I've scoured the internet and can't find anything about it so any ideas appreciated.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Were the chicks shipped? If so, it it really stressful and sometimes you just have some that don't recover. I would watch her close to make sure she's eating and drinking (do you have electrolytes you can add to their water?), make sure her bottom stays clean so she can poop, and hope for the best. It could be neurological, but with these tiny little sweeties it's so hard to even know. I hope she improves and they all do great!


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks! Yeah they were shipped. He actually had 4 die and we've never had chicks die but alas, these are a lot smaller than anything else we've ever had, and maybe he's not quite as attentive as I am. But he does go out a couple times a day for "pasty butt duty". 
I thought for sure it would have died by now, but it still eats and drinks and acts normal in every other way. So I didn't know if maybe someone had seen that before. Guess time will tell.


----------

